# Removing bridge from acoustic.



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a replacement for an older Suzuki. What's the best/easiest way to remove the old one? Steam?


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Sorry I haven't read this post sooner but I am in the process of moving and I have limited access to a computer.....There are several ways of removing the bridge on an acoustic guitar.....Some repair men use a chisel and hammer to give the bridge a quick tap and pop it off.....I would not attempt to do this unless I had a lot of practice on some scrap guitars....Heat is another option. Be careful of the finish....What I did on my first bridge was to remove it with a router...I made a wooden mold to fit over the bridge. The hole in the mold is close to the shape of the bridge and a little higher than the bridge...Take a router or laminate trimmer and gradually rout the bridge down to the top of the guitar...clean up any wood and glue with a chisel.....hope this helps...Larry


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hi pat-
i usually just tape off the body around the bridge, then heat up a good thin steel putty knife or scraper over a boiling kettle. i get the blade hot and wet, and slowly work it under the bridge. it takes time.
after a gap is created i sometimes pump steam in there with a hose and one of those needles you use to pump air into a soccer ball.
the router method larry outlined would be a nice clean and safe way to do it though....


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Well I have paint stripper.. but who borrowed the damn thing... oh wait I have and edgebander with a heat gun.... it was off in a couple of minutes. The new one is on but not sure how straight it is yet... 

thanks boys ...


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

What glue plays a big part in how to remove. Animal glue, hide, fish can be done with steam or hot wet putty knife. A propane tourch and a putty knife heated works on tightbond...to hot ya burn tho..

Regards Ian


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Heat gun worried me for the dry heat but if it worked I'll try anything..

REgards Ian


----------

